# 90 gallon Mbuna tank log *pics*



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I just converted my 90 gallon mixed reef to freshwater. This log is to share my progress and consolidate my questions as they arise. *** been keeping 2-3 tanks for a few years now but this is my first African Cichlid tank, I chose Mbuna for the bright colors, hyper activity, and heavy stocking recommendations (possibly the highest I've seen in the online fish world).

Sand and rock were added yesterday. Heres pics of what I've got so far.
50 lbs fine black sand
160 Lbs black mexican river rock (only 50$ from a landscaping company)
1 butterfly pleco
1 sailfin X angelicus catfish (impulse buy today)
1 RTS (impulse buy yesterday, always wanted one)

+3 feeder fish that I used during the cycle. I was gonna flush these guys but I figured why not give them a fighting chance the africans will probably make quick work of them.

Heres some pics:

























Future stock list is a work in progress, ill start adding the africans next week.

Nothing is set in stone but I was thinking starting with:
12-20 Demasoni
5-6 Acei
5-6 Yellow Labs

Ill see how that goes and then probably look into another species or 2. Ide like to have at least 30-35 Mbuna + a couple Synos when its all said and done. Filtration will be heavy.

The wildcard will probably be the demasoni, like I said my first african tank so I'm just going to feel it out as I go.

Any input welcome.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The tank is looking good. In your previous posts, you received some good advice concerning stocking.

Regarding the cycling process, do you have a test kit to measure ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

You may want to do something else with the feeder fish instead of mixing them with your stock. Feeder fish are notorious for carrying diseases.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love those black egg shaped rocks. :thumb:


----------



## Europian (Jun 14, 2009)

I like those rocks too, where in SD did you get them ?


----------



## compuatic (Mar 29, 2012)

i'll be the first to ask...

What's up with the Algae? how long has the tank been running? are you running your reef lights on there?


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> The tank is looking good. In your previous posts, you received some good advice concerning stocking.
> 
> Regarding the cycling process, do you have a test kit to measure ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?
> 
> You may want to do something else with the feeder fish instead of mixing them with your stock. Feeder fish are notorious for carrying diseases.


Yes I test for all the above. Tank has been running for 6 weeks and is and fully cycled. Ill take that in consideration with the feeders although it might be too late for that.


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

Europian said:


> I like those rocks too, where in SD did you get them ?


Southwest Boulder. The rainbow location is the only one that has the 5-8" size.


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

compuatic said:


> i'll be the first to ask...
> 
> What's up with the Algae? how long has the tank been running? are you running your reef lights on there?


Ya I'm running 4 T5s for 12 hours a day is why. At the moment I am trying to grow algae as I've read its a food source for the Mbuna. Ill probably cut back to 1 or 2 bulbs and a shorter light period in a couple weeks after I get some growth.

Edit: tank has been running 6 weeks


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

Time for an update...

This is a progress log so you get to see the good with the bad!

I got home from a 96 hour shift today (I'm an EMT) to find that *** got a tank full of green water. Never experienced it this bad before, in the past only some mild cloudiness throughout the cycle. Here is a pic to show you just how bad it is...










Just did some quick reading and I'm guessing this is from a combination of "new tank syndrome", too much light(reef lights) and possibly overloading the nitrifying bacteria.

Im about to do a 50%+ water change and then take 2 bulbs out of my T5s, leaving me with one actinic and one daylight, as well as cut the duration from 12 hours to about 6 for now. I was trying to grow bacteria on the rocks and glass for the Mbuna and Plec, but the strange thing is the surfaces are relatively clean its just the water.

Out of control bacteria is one of the reasons I got out of SW, hopefully this one is easier to cure but when I walked in the house today I couldn't help but thinking "Here we go again..."

If anyone has advice on the green water problem I'm all ears.


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

Also I have another question I haven't been able to find an answer to.

Im about to start buying Mbunas once I get the water stabilized. I want to buy them young because they're cheaper and I like watching them grow. So I read all the 1m:4f advice but its not like I can go into the LFS and catch/vent juveniles. So the advice I read is to buy 8 or 10 juvies, and then hope to end up with a good M/F ratio. But how hard are these fish to catch? I read people saying they tear down the tank to catch baby Dems, and to be honest there is no way I'm taking out 160 lbs of rock and draining the tank every time I need to remove a fish, just to rearrange the rock, social structure, and then potentially have to do it over and over again.

So whats the method you guys use? Incredible netting abilities or what?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We take out all the rocks.  There is an advantage to setting it up in the first place in a way that makes this easier. I only have about 120 pounds, but it's not as hard as you would think.


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> We take out all the rocks.  There is an advantage to setting it up in the first place in a way that makes this easier. I only have about 120 pounds, but it's not as hard as you would think.


Wow. I don't know if I'm up to that. Might have to rig an elaborate trap with a string and go "fishing" so to speak while I watch tv.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I caught 6 labs in 10 minutes last week with a breeder box and NLS. :thumb:
Doesn't work for holding females.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ryan_927 said:


> Wow. I don't know if I'm up to that.


I think we all feel that way at the beginning. But then after 30 minutes of unsuccessful fishing, you realize you could have taken out the rocks and caught the fish faster. :lol:

I arrange my rocks in separate "pyramids" that overlap at the points in between. During a water change I can remove a couple rocks connecting the last rock pile at the end of the tank, shoo the fish I want to that end, and insert a divider.

Then I only have to remove that one rock pile...and maybe only the top two tiers of rocks, and net the fish.

I always leave room for the Python all the way around the piles for ease of maintenance. I found the algae that forms on the glass where the rocks touch unsightly and difficult to clean.

Some have luck netting them while sleeping on the substrate, but I can never ID the one I want fast enough before they wake up. Also I have so many rocks there is not much room to maneuver the net and they don't always sleep out in the open on the substrate.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I recently setup a tank that developed some very green water. I waited a couple of weeks for the cycling to stabilize then did a 75% water change and within a few days the water was crystal clear.

As for catching, it can be a pain. I have a few tricks.

One is to insert a breeders net/box towards the surface, and tilt it slightly so the fish can swim in. When you notice the one you want in the box, quickly walk up and pull it up. It doesn't hurt to have the tank next to the t.v. so you can watch for the right moment at leisure.

Another is to build a trap. I recently had to catch about 50 fry. I rigged up a couple of margarine lids with a pebble between, then easily chased the fry in as they thought it would be a good place to hide. Removed the pebble and bam, I had caught them all in a matter of minutes. Might be able to rig up something similar for adults, just gotta think this one through.

I have found that using two nets is very helpful. Cichlids seem masterful at dodging one net, but two kind of confuses them, and I've found it relatively easy to catch some... but not others.

At last, remove everything in the tank, then make it lights out and catch them after it's been dark for a couple of hours. Much easier that way, if you can wait and/or get up early before light.

Good luck.


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Im still battling the green water. Done 2 50% water changes so far and got one planned for tomorrow.

After thinking about it more it has to be either the rocks or the sand, as the lights in the tank were up and running for a few weeks with heavy feeding and then I added rocks and sand the same day and 4 days later the water is green. Checked the phosphates and nothing out of the ordinary. Gonna try and wait this one out.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, that is one gnarly algae bloom

Make sure you have plenty of aeration


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

Aeration is good. Im starting to think its the rocks leaching something. Anyone knows what kind of rocks those are? They were sold as mexican black river rocks but it might help my search if I knew their properties or whatever geological term it is.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have those rocks. They were sold as Mexican Pebbles, from a local landscaping outlet. They look great, and come in varying sizes. I spent a few minutes on Google looking for an accurate description, but everything that comes up is landscaping stores. I have only had my tank up for 3 weeks, and recently cycled. I do not have the slightest trace of algae, and they were added before the water. Good luck, dude


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

hmmm thanks for your help man, I appreciate it


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I honestly think the problem would've been due more to the lights than the rocks. You cut back the lighting, keep doing your water changes until it's cleared up pretty good and then see where you stand.

I understand trying to grow algae for them to graze on but that was a ton of lighting.


----------



## Ryan_927 (Mar 29, 2012)

So I solved the problem with some drastic measures.

I switched the T5s for the stock tank light that came with it. Also I removed all of the rocks. I thought they _might_ be leaching into the water, also they provided too many hiding places as I rarely saw the fish. Did this all about a month ago with 90% water change and the water has been clear as glass.

If anyone in San Diego or Southern CA wants those rocks from page 1, let me know, 20$ for the whole (125 lbs) if you come to my apt (I payed 50$), $40 if I have to drive them somewhere.

Anyway heres some updated pics of the tank. All decorations are semi-temporary, but I think its sufficient until I get another species in there.

On a side note I think one of the females may be holding  Since its my first time with Africans Im not positive, but she's hiding under the log non stop defending territory with a pouch under her chin, kind of like a double chin, and her mouth is always a little open.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Glad it's clearing up for you...


----------

